
Lessons From TechCrunch Disrupt Audience Choice Winner Badgeville’s Launch - ipster
http://techcrunch.com/2011/02/12/techcrunch-disrupt-badgeville-lessons/
======
RickHull
Terrible headline. It took me about 30 seconds to boil it down to "Lessons ...
Disrupt ... Launch". And it turns out that this is incorrect. It is really
"Lessons From ... Launch", awkwardly noting that _Badgeville_ won the
_Audience Choice_ award at _TechCrunch Disrupt_.

~~~
ZoFreX
"Police rape claim woman in court", anyone?

The correct parsing would be "Lessons learnt from the launch of Badgeville,
winners of TechCrunch Disrupt's audience choice award". I think.

